# Age Concern



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

How many do you remember? 

-Headlight dip-switches on the floor of the car.
-Ignition switches on the dashboard.
-Trouser leg clips for bicycles without chain guards. 
-Soldering irons you heated on a gas burner.
-Using hand signals for cars without turn indicators


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

right foot gear change

saturday morning pictures


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Policemen wearing a striped arm-band on their lower sleeve (left I think) to indicate that they were 'on duty'

Starter button on floor - early Mini


Still use bicycle clips - dayglo lycra not my style even on my 24-gear tourer


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Must be my age.

I remember them all

Keith


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Our car, a morris I think, had a windscreen that opened. The wiper motor was where the rear view mirror is now. 

This must be a 'Down memory lane' day see previous topic jokes and trivia


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

8O Yes and I cant even say that my dad told me about them :wink:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

double de-clutching

petrol rationing (my dad not me)

policemen in boxes at junctions (again my father in law not me) :roll: :roll:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Car indicators that flipped out the side of the car.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Oh yes and.....
- front bench seats
-hand brake on right hand (?Morris Isis?)
-built-in hydraulic jacks ( that must have been granddad :wink: )
-trolley buses
-3 speed column gear change
-2 speed auto (?Honda?)
-dipping (literally) headlights
-vacuum powered (or not) wipers 
-AA sidecars complete with salutes 
-RAC phone boxes ..........


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

4 Gallons and 4 shots please and can you check the oil?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

delboy0127 said:


> 4 Gallons and 4 shots please and can you check the oil?


Esso Golden 4/- gallon and about the same time I think, the Newcastle Federation Ale at -/11d a pint at college


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

delboy0127 said:


> 4 Gallons and 4 shots please and can you check the oil?


And enough change from a quid to buy a pint of scrumpy cider! 8O 

Quarter lights.

Parking lights that clipped on top of the window glass. Red one side and white the other.

Starting handles, and the belt they gave you on the thumb or wrist if you didn't hold them properly.

Vacuum powered windscreen wipers - they stopped if you went up a long hill.

Reversing up steep hills because first gear was much higher than reverse, and you often couldn't make it forwards. (Fiat - are you reading this!!!!).

Ah . . . . halcyon days. 8O 

Dave

Edit - Just saw TDG's post. Great minds with but a single thought eh?


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Blue Police phone points.
Penny bags of broken broken crisps.
Street gas lamp lighters on bikes.
Knife and mower sharpeners on three wheeled bikes.
Horse drawn Corona pop vehicles, and bottles with the sprung caps.
Horse drawn barges.
Bl**dy h*ll I'm old. 8O


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

delboy0127 said:


> 4 Gallons and 4 shots please and can you check the oil?


I remember my dad asking for that - what are shots :?: :?: :?:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

- gas lamps in houses
- outside toilets (of the non-flush variety)
- dolly tubs
- hand operated washing machine clothes ringers
- possing tubs
- donkey stones
- penny bubblies
- little imps
-bags of kalie (dont know how to spell that)
- scraps from the fish and chip shop
- newspaper used for toilet roll 
-fish and chips wrapped in newspaper (hopefully not the same newspaper) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

God I'm nearly as old as you lot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Farthings?

and being able to buy more than one sweet for a farthing?

the Isetta bubble car?

the Meschersmidt (however that is spelled!) 3wheeler ?

BSA Bantam and Triumph Tiger Cub motorbikes?

Monday was always washing day with the twin tub machine and the mangle + boiler ?

AA men saluting as you went past (and not with just two fingers)?

turning on the TV 5 minutes early to allow it warm up ?

watching the small white dot as it turned off ?

"This is the BBC Home Service" (Stand up straight there!)?

The National Anthem at the closedown of TV each night?

Dried egg powder ? (Yuk! I hear you echo),

Sherbert Dib Dabs

Liquorice Root to chew at?

Edible cigarettes ?

How it goes on - I am as bad as the rest of you! :lol:  8O  

Dave


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

The Second World War.
Army convoys.
Radios with accumulator batteries.
Paraffin lamps.
Calcium carbide gas lamps.
The first tractors on farms.
First driving lesson aged 10 on Fordson tractor with combined clutch/brake.
Steam driven lorries delivering coal and steam traction engines travelling round with threshing mills.
Grocer coming round with horse and fancy cart, sledge in the winter time.
Really hard winters, like the one we have just had, (1947 especially).
Ration Books. my main interest being the sweetie coupons.
The discipline that was exercised at home and at school.
viator


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

An additional (hand) throttle and advance and retard lever on the steering wheel centre (Austin 7 1933) and a dip switch on the steering wheel centre (Austin 10, 1934). I used to carry a potato to cut in half and rub on the windscreen to stop it frosting.

A three speed Morris (1934) with reverse where the Austin 7 and most cars had first gear. I forgot and took off smartly at some traffic lights in Rugby.....straight back into the car behind. What a fool I felt.

roger of rogerandveronica


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

midlifecrisismil said:


> - gas lamps in houses
> - outside toilets (of the non-flush variety)
> - dolly tubs
> - hand operated washing machine clothes ringers
> ...


I remember dolly tubs and the posser. 
Kaly and a spanish with a threepenny bit on a saturday.
Beechnut chewing gum from the machine outside the shop
Real midget gems (Lions)

What about the games:

British Bulldog
Hopscotch
Hide and seek or iddy as it was known in South Yorks where I originate from - if you played hide and seek at night with a torch it was known as "jack jack shine a light"

One of our favourite occupations was paddling in our local stream - it was only years later that I learned that particular stream was the one which the local "pit" baths emptied into, didn't do our immune system any harm though.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

.pen ended packets with 5 cigarettes in from a dispensing machine on the street
chittlings ,sheeps heads, brains and lites from the butchers.
liquerice stick that you used to chew..
mixing cocoa and sugar and dipping a wet finger in it and sucking it off.
gob stoppers.
scott water cooled, sunbeam shaft drive motorbikes.
vincent,ariel square four ,motorbikes.
singer ,morris,hillman,alvis triumph. austin. cars.
sentinal mid engined, vulcan, dodge kew, ford trader,albion,leyland hippo,a.e.c., scamme,diamond t ,bedford lorries.
luckyif you see any of these now.
royl


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Building a Dandy using old pram wheels

Building a bike out of old bits to ride Cycle speedway

Last year sold my Sunbeam S8 shaft drive and Greeves Scottish

Ray


----------

